# Knoppix als Internetserver



## Germanterminaotr (3. Januar 2005)

Also ich möchte gern einen Server für die Internetverbindung erstellen. Er soll die gleiche funktion haben wie ein internetrouter. Bei Windows XP Prof. funktioniert es (fast) prima.

Hardware:
500mhz amd
scsi festplatten
500 mb ram

könnt ihr mir da tutorials wie man einen knoppixserver einrichtet geben?

Problem bei XP:
Internetverbindung häng sich auf(Wan-miniport verschiesst sich)Rechner muss neu gebootet werden.


----------



## arno_gr (28. April 2005)

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass die Knoppix-3.7 PC-Welt-Edition (also nicht die später erschienene Knoppix 3.7 ! ) dafür gedacht wäre (Heft 10/2004).Hab's bis jetzt aber noch nicht probiert (habe leider nur analogen Zugang @home)
Worüber bekommt der zukünftige Server seine Verbindung zum Internet? Netzwerkkarte,Modem oder was ?DSL,ISDN oder analog ?


----------



## Fabian (28. April 2005)

Wie wär es mit diesem Projekt?

http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/srv/


----------



## Dr Dau (28. April 2005)

Hallo!

Oder wie währe es hiermit?

Knoppix ist eigentlich nicht für Festplatteninstallation gedacht.
Ausschnitt aus den FAQ:


> F: Kann man die Distribution von der CD auch auf Festplatte installieren?
> 
> A: Im Prinzip ja (das "Master"-System läuft schließlich auch von
> Festplatte, bevor es auf CD gebrannt wird). Allerdings gibt es derzeit
> ...


 
Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## generador (29. April 2005)

Knoppix lässt sich unter einer Console mit dem Befehl "sudo knoppix-installer" installieren

Du brauchst nur noch den Usernamen einstellen und wohin es installiert werden soll


----------



## Cornald (30. April 2005)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du keine Serverkomponeten nutzen.. also von aussen erreichbarer Web-/Mail-/Game-Server.
Wenn dem so ist, warum nimmst du dann nicht eine Firewall-Lösung ala Ipcop o.ä.?
Finde ich persönlich sicherer, ausserdem ist das ressourcenschonender und bereits von Haus aus auf die Aufgabe ausgelegt, spich: man spart Zeit   

Wenn du doch nen Server suchst... in der c't war in Ausgabe 4/2005 ein Debian-Server den man wohl auch recht einfach installieren konnte (habe es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert). 

Gruß


----------

